# Seiko Quartz Movements



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Evening

Could someone if possible provide me with some pics of seiko quartz movements which are "good quality" i am only asking as this will help me to compare against A; watches i already have and B: ones i may want to buy in the future.

thanks for your time


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

try here

:yes:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seiko 7Axx series - 4 separate stepper motors; 15 jewels; all metal gears .... all in all, grossly over-engineered, and virtually bullet-proof. :wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Brilliant thanks chaps


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

One of the results returned by that Google search is this old thread on WUS: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f9/pictures-notable-heq-movements-watches-78559.html

Note post # 12 by David Johnson ('DWJQuest'):



> The 7A28, 7A38 and 7A48 Seiko calibres are considered to be the top of the line Seiko chronograph calibres.
> 
> Sporting 15 jewels, 4 stepper motors and an all metal construction, they are often compared favorably to the IWC and JLC Mecaquartz watches.
> 
> Retailing for around $250 in the mid-1980's, the watches often bring that and more today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the Pic was brill off seikofan Mr Teatimes link....not so good little bit of sarcasm me thinks...I was asking on this forum as there are experienced seiko watch people ...i could look at google images all day and know no different so cheers for the brilliant pic seikofan


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kelmarjon said:


> I was asking on this forum as there are experienced seiko watch people ...


Suggest you go read that (entire *3-page*) thread which I linked in the previous post. :read:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kelmarjon said:


> Well the Pic was brill off seikofan Mr Teatimes link....not so good little bit of sarcasm me thinks...I was asking on this forum as there are experienced seiko watch people ...i could look at google images all day and know no different so cheers for the brilliant pic seikofan


me? sarcastic?

anyway...paul is your man or try the scwf....plenty of references there......


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Apologies Mr Teatime and seikofan excellent advise just what i was after THX


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kelmarjon said:


> Apologies Mr Teatime and seikofan excellent advise just what i was after THX


no need to apogize dude 

but have a look at pauls thread, but check out SCWF (google seiko & citizen watch forum) theres a mirror site there that is the best reference for seikos anywhere else on the net


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Cheers reading it now...i have a SKH-587 coming in and i am trying to find out a bit more about it. I can only deal with the cheaper seikos at the moment so this is the path i have to go down. the ref number SKH what does that refer too? i guess SK means seiko Kinetic but what does the H denote?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> .... but check out SCWF .... there's a mirror site there that is the best reference for seikos anywhere else on the net


SCWF Mirror has been off-line for a couple of weeks, Shawn. :thumbsdown: See: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,21924.0.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kelmarjon said:


> ...i have a SKH-587 coming in and i am trying to find out a bit more about it.


SKH587 uses the 5M42 Kinetic movement. Not exactly what you'd class a HEQ, I'm afraid. :no:



kelmarjon said:


> I guess SK means seiko Kinetic but what does the H denote?


Definately not 'H' as in *H*igh *E*nd *Q*uartz.










Shawn would approve of the dial colour though. :rofl2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> kelmarjon said:
> 
> 
> > ...i have a SKH-587 coming in and i am trying to find out a bit more about it.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

this one is yellow not orange and the seller stated that it was never available in this country


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

it is the Orange one not a yellow one. Nice watch but does anyone know where i can get a new strap for it would like to keep it original if possible?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Shawn would approve of the dial colour though. :rofl2:





kelmarjon said:


> this one is yellow not orange and the seller stated that it was never available in this country





kelmarjon said:


> *it is the Orange one* not a yellow one.


That image of a SKH587P1 came from Seiko's own database - but I wasn't about to contradict you. :tongue_ss:



kelmarjon said:


> .... but does anyone know where i can get a new strap for it would like to keep it original if possible?


The Seiko p/n 4855JG for the original 'metal band' is listed as 'Discontinued' on Seiko's database.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

christ where do you get all this info? also where on the watch would it state skh587 i can't see it? and THX for info again


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kelmarjon said:


> christ where do you get all this info?


Here: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:4459240697311930:Go:NO:RP::



kelmarjon said:


> also where on the watch would it state skh587 i can't see it?


Nowhere on the watch. Maybe on the original hang tag, if yours is N.O.S. - SKH587P1 is the sales code.

The cal. / case model for your watch is 5M42-0J10, which you should find stamped on the case-back. :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:4459240697311930:Go:NO:RP::


Somebody just messed with that search, but I've re-set it again. :naughty:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The cal. / case model for your watch is 5M42-0J10, which you should find stamped on the case-back. :smartass:


There are other variations of 5M42-0J10 besides yours, with different colour dials and SKH58*x*P1 codes:










You can search on any of those 4 fields (including partial searches - within reason). :grin:


----------

